# What does a low body temperature mean?



## Chris S (15 Mar 2020)

I've been checking my body temperature every morning. It's always between 35.5 and 36 degrees, which is at least a degree below average. I'm using a digital thermometer that is guaranteed to be accurate within 0.1 degrees.

Does anybody know what would cause a low body temperature? I did a Google search and it just said the body was losing heat faster than it could be produced. However I'm in mild rooms, typically 18-20 degrees.


----------



## oldfatfool (15 Mar 2020)

For something to be an average means some will be above, some below. Throw thermometers away and live life.


----------



## Slick (15 Mar 2020)

36 would be considered normal for some and if you are fit, the 35.5 is not worth worrying about.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2020)

Mine is always around 36.5, never been a concern


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

On a recent first responder course we all took each others temperatures. All fit and healthy, there was a variance of over 2 celsius between everyone in the room.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Old age?
https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/when-is-body-temperature-too-low


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2020)

Chris S said:


> I've been checking my body temperature every morning. It's always between 35.5 and 36 degrees, which is at least a degree below average.


I do intermittent fasting and I have noticed that I often feel cold on fasting days. I have also noticed that I feel warm for hours after exercise. I have not measured my temperature at those times but I'm sure that there would be a significant difference in the readings.

Are you measuring your temperature before eating anything and before you start to move around and do much?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (16 Mar 2020)

How did you measure? In your ear, mouth? Skin measurements are no good.


----------



## Chris S (16 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Are you measuring your temperature before eating anything and before you start to move around and do much?





Yellow Saddle said:


> How did you measure? In your ear, mouth? Skin measurements are no good.


I used to measure my temperature (under my tongue) first thing in the morning. I now do it a few times a day. It's always in the range of 35.5-36C.
It seems my usual body temperature is a degree below 'average', if it reaches 37C then I will have to self isolate.
All this questions the efficiency of measuring people's temperatures at airports. People like me could have a high body temperature because of the corona virus but it would still be well within the acceptable range.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Mar 2020)

If you are shivering uncontrollably too, could be a sign of hypothermia.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2020)

Chris S said:


> I used to measure my temperature (under my tongue) first thing in the morning. I now do it a few times a day. It's always in the range of 35.5-36C.
> It seems my usual body temperature is a degree below 'average', if it reaches 37C then I will have to self isolate.
> All this questions the efficiency of measuring people's temperatures at airports. People like me could have a high body temperature because of the corona virus but it would still be well within the acceptable range.


You'll have other symptoms with it if you do have CV


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2020)

Mines around 35.5 in the morning.
You will take a little longer to develop a temperature as monitored by health advice.


----------



## Notafettler (2 Sep 2020)

Chris S said:


> I've been checking my body temperature every morning. It's always between 35.5 and 36 degrees, which is at least a degree below average. I'm using a digital thermometer that is guaranteed to be accurate within 0.1 degrees.
> 
> Does anybody know what would cause a low body temperature? I did a Google search and it just said the body was losing heat faster than it could be produced. However I'm in mild rooms, typically 18-20 degrees.


Have you written your will?


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

It means little. On a recent LRFR course we were practicing taking temperatures and there was a 3 degree C variance between the fit and healthy trainees.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> It means little. On a recent LRFR course we were practicing taking temperatures and there was a 3 degree C variance between the fit and healthy trainees.


It was just over two back in March


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

Yes, March's refresher had an even bigger variance. This CPD session was in August.


----------

